# General Discussion > Opinions >  Is Christmas or New Year more important for you ?

## Maciamo

How do you all celebrate Xmas and the New Year ? Which one is more important for you ?

In my case New Year has laways been much more important than Xmas. In Belgium at least, Xmas is just a small family gathering that ends before midnight and does not rank high for presents, as there is St Nicholas (= Children's Day, exist also in Austria and other Catholic countries) on 6 December, which is when children get most of their presents (more than Xmas, birthday or any other time of the year). Then most people aren't very religious anymore.

New Year anyway is almost always an all-night party, either with the (extended) family or in nightclubs, preceded by a long dinner, supposed to be one of the best and longest of the year (usually last from about 6pm to 11pm, and restaurants have special 10-courses menus). We end with the onion soup around 11pm for the digestion. In contrast, Xmas consist of only one main dish (turkey, chicken, vol-au-vent, rostbeef, or whatever) and is a much quieter time than the New Year. There are often games, costumes, dances or fireworks at the New Year, but hardly anything more than a decorated tree and midnight mass for Chrsitmas.New Year is tainted with its good resolutions, the start of something fresh and new, while Xmas isn't.

----------


## Satori

Hmmm ... for me, Christmas was always celebrated more than New Year's. In my family, we would celebrate most on Christmas Eve, and we would even open our presents on Christmas Eve, as opposed to Christmas morning. Oftentimes, Christmas Eve would start early in the day, because it would be celebrated at the office through office parties that same day, only to leave work to celebrate more at home! The large dinner would usually take place on Christmas Day (when everyone's a little more sober to cook!), and it was always a nice gathering of family relatives. And I have always loved that time of year, not for religious purposes, but for the enoyment of all the lights and decorations and the spirit of love in the air!! And the snow, of course (if you're lucky enough to have it)! 

The celebration of New Year's, on the other hand, was usually spent entirely on New Year's Eve, and it would consist of either a party or nightclub gathering. Hardly ever dinner. But lots and lots of alcohol (and other drugs!). Over the years, I started celebrating New Year's Eve alone in a very low-key manner, because (1) I got tired of all the drunken crowds and drunken driving, and (2) I liked the idea of using that time in a more introspective way--reviewing the past year and making plans for the upcoming new year. I remember a lawyer I used to work with once commented about how each year everyone tries to outdo each other and each year's celebrations, and yet they never succeed and end up feeling worse off as a result. In some ways, that's probably true, depending on the celebration plans the person makes. But it's what first got me thinking about celebrating New Year's in my own special way, and it has made all the difference for me over the years. So now I usually spend it by the fireside, with a nice bottle of wine, reviewing my year past and year to come, and watching a good movie. Of course, I have to say, reading about how New Year's is celebrated in Europe, I think I want to bring in the new year sometime over there!! Wow, what a dinner! I really like that idea!!

 :Joyful:

----------


## kirei_na_me

Christmas is also more important to my family. Not because of religious reasons, but because that's just the time when everyone has time to get together. I think within my family, New Year's Eve is usually celebrated at home with one's immediate family, having some wine or whatever with the spouse and children. New Year's Day is usually spent taking down Christmas decorations and unwinding before you have to head back to work or school. This year, it really irritated me that my oldest son had to return to school Friday, January 2.

Anyway, since my parents are divorced and since my maternal grandparents are divorced, that means I have to go in all kinds of different directions for Christmas. For example, this year, my Christmas day began with the boys opening their presents early that morning, then I had to rush along and tear them away from their toys so we could make the trip to North Carolina(an hour or more drive away) to see my father, his wife, and all of my paternal relatives. After having Christmas breakfast there(where oysters are the main item on the menu), we then had to load everyone back up and head back home for my maternal grandfather's family gathering. Again, not very traditional food items on the menu. We usually have plenty of smoked salmon, oysters, and crabs that my great-aunt brings down from the Chesapeake Bay, to go along with the more traditional fare. Finally, we officially ended celebrating Christmas this year on December 27, when my maternal grandmother had her gathering. Of course, saving the best for last... ;)

----------


## Iron Chef

Christmas has always been the bigger affair here as well. I think a lot of it has to do with the whole Holiday atmosphere kind of kicking in towards the end of Fall and everything leading up to it (Halloween followed shortly by Thanksgiving and then Christmas and New Year's Eve). New Year's Eve has always been more of an afterthought with my family though. Sure, we have a nice meal and drink Champagne at the stroke of Midnight while watching the Ball drop in Times Square on TV... but that's about it for us.
:)

----------


## Old School

Hmmmm... there was no button for "neither"

----------


## Chipi

For me its Christmas. I love it and I wait for it every year...i love december, when i can plan christmas, burn some candles, and finally, on christmas eve, i can really calm down and enjoy the warmth and that some sort of "magic". I love peaceful christmases, with a lot of snow and stars in the sky...
Thankfully I havent had to work on christmas eve, yet, but it might be that next year i have to. That will ruin a bit of my christmas  :Sad: 
I do love new year too, but somehow i havent had a chance to spend it the way id really like to. Id love to be somewhere in Lapland on new year, watch the stars and the northern lights, go to the sauna, make some new year tins (a tradition we have..dont know if it exists elsewhere?) etc. Before I always wanted to go some massive party on new years eve, but actually, not anymore. That isnt so special after all.

----------


## emperor

I am not Christian, so I feel nothing in Christmas. I more like new year and lunar NY, because I grow up when I celebrate NY...  :Joyful:

----------


## Swtess

i'm not big on christmas..my family is very big on Lunar New Year and so am i. for me christmas seems to be just another passing day, but LNY my family would go visit relatives and shrines. being surrounded with many people that is celebrating the same even as me makes me feel more warm inside.

----------


## Ewok85

I'd say christmas. We dont make a deal out of it for the religion but its a time when everyone is on holiday so all the family can get together and chat, have a big lunch, give presents and just be together.

New Year is normally spent with friends, maybe down the beach and go crazy at midnight, or at home having a big party. I dont quite remember though... i may have had too much to drink every time...  :Blush:

----------


## Duo

For most Albanians, including myself, New Years is by far the most celebrated holiday throughout the year along with our independence day. This is due to the fact that under communism, Albania was an atheist country until the early 90's. Now I'm sure that some people celebrate Xmas as well, but New Years for us is by far the most important.

----------


## misa.j

New Year is more important for me. 

The preparation that started on Dec. 28 by cleaning the house w/ the thoughts of getting rid of the dust piled up over a year had always excited me, watching my mother pour hot water in a bucket so everybody could wipe the whole house, my father would go food shopping that had to last throughout the holidays because the stores would be closed.

We had "Toshikoshi soba" with shrimp tempura in it on New Year's Eve, watched "Kouhaku Utagassen" on TV that was followed by the sound of "Joya no kane" came from somewhere outside rung by monks. 

Everybody slept in on New Year's Day, my father started drinking w/ the breakfast called "Osechi ryouri" which had been made a few days ahead, and competed the number of greeting cards "Nenga jou" we got. Jan. 2 is the happiest day for kids, it's the day they receive money "Otoshidama" from all of the relatives. 

I get very nostagic about New Year and hope to continue the tradition I experienced.


On the other hand, I have a bitter memory about Christmas. 

It happened last year, a few days before Christmas, my husband and I received huge presents from his parents for our birthdays which turned out to be the cause of stress that he and I went through.

His parents complained that he didn't look too happy when he opened the present,made them sad which made him re-think about Christmas. 

My husband and I don't exchange presents from the reason that we are very specific about what we like and also we don't find spending a lot of money on presents covered w/ a shiny rapping paper that attractive. 

We love being with his family, having a special roast beef dinner with yorkshire pudding as a sidedish with them, but the presents were becoming such a heavy thing for us since we are grown up and me not having experience receiving endless presents from not only his family but from people I worked for. 

My husband called his parents, told them that we didn't want any presents,made both of them cry; it was only a few days before Christmas when everybody had already bought the presents... Christmas seemed kind of awkward even after he called them back, told them to forget about what he had said; we got a lot of presents and hugs from them. 

I think we are going to get just an orange this year. Ha,ha,ha...

----------


## Riven

As I am Christian and grew up with Religion, Christmas is more important for me. 
When I was kid, it was something really big, because we (my sister and I) met all our familly, had a lot of present, spend wonderful moments with people we loved.
With years, things changed a little and I was less waiting for it. Now I don't feel as much excited for presents I will get but I still look for it because I can share a great diner with people I love, my family.
Honestly, I feel like new year is just an occasion to party with friends.

----------


## mdchachi

It depends what you mean by "celebrate more". There is a lot more preparation involved for Christmas for us. Putting up decorations, buying/wrapping presents, getting together with family members. 

New Years usually consists of a small party at home with some friends on New Years Eve. Also the making and eating of osechi-ryouri.

So in the sense of preparation/accomplishment, we celebrate Christmas more. In the sense of enjoyment, I don't know. We celebrate both.

----------


## Buddha Smoker

I concentrate more on New Year but I'm not religious (if I have to pick a religion then the closest is Buddhism) anyway but we still celebrate Christmas which I think is just to pass presents.

----------


## Hachiko

I voted for XMas, but out here both holidays are in the same boat, important staples for Winter Break.

----------


## Foxtrot Uniform

Even though I'm an atheist and so is my family, we have celebrated Christmas more because it is quite a big deal in Japan. You can see Christmas decorations up already in department stores and in other places as early as the beginning of November, although the Chritsmas celebrated in Japan is not the sense of the traditional Christian Christmas, but its more of the modern Capitalist version with Santa running around and people buying presents and basically spending money, so its hard not to get into that crazed consumer frenzy and shop with the rest of the common people.

----------


## misa.j

Is it just me that does not appreciate the atomosphere around the holiday season, which pushes me further and further away from enjoying Christmas? 

My husband's family has a ritual about opening the presents; there is somebody to conduct the process which changes every year, the conducter hands everyone a present, we take turns to open it, and show everyone what you received saying "Thank you." to the person who gave you the present. 
Last year I had such a hard time having fun opening those presents.
Is it a Scrooge way to be not to want a present, to want to have a nice family gathering w/ a special meal?

----------


## King of Tokyo

I don't celebrate New Year that much... Christmas is much more important to me  :Laughing:

----------


## RockLee

It seems (I really hope so) that this winter(Christmasvacation) I'm in Sapporo, Japan...so it'll be a very special one  :Smiling:  ...but one small question, how do Japanese see these events ?? Just like we do?? I heard from my friend that Christmas -> boy/girlfriend together, New year -> family event  :Doubt:

----------


## Bounty Hunter

I celebrate christmas more then new year.

but when am older it will be the other way around.

----------


## TwistedMac

i'm gonna go with new year.. christmas is spent with my family... great food, dull conversations.. new years is getting wasted with my friends time... i like that better...

----------


## Lina Inverse

Clearly Xmas, because you get presents  :Evil: 
It's also a nice get-together with the family and stuff.

New Year is just some nice fireworks, and that's it.

@Foxtrot Uniform
That's it exactly! Worth some rep points for me.
I just wish I could convince my parents of this right "belief" (or rather, non-belief  :Evil:  )

----------


## EscaFlowne

Gotta be Christmas! I love the winter time, and my birtday is around that time so Double the presents plus two tight parties!  :Poh:   :Laughing:  New year just means another all night party for me. with flashly lights  :Smiling:

----------


## Mimmy_08

I choose Christmas,

----------


## DragonChan

Christmas is definately the big holiday in my family. We decorate the untire house, lots of presents, have the relatives over. It's really fun. 

On New Year's I usually sit at home and watch a movie and play board games. It's no big deal for me.

----------


## Brooker

No contest in America... Christmas. Christmas preparation starts in early November (a little too early if you ask me) mostly with people buying things. My family from all over the country usually gets together and has to spend roughly a week together until the big finally of a huge dinner and the opening of a mountain of presents. New Years isn't even the second biggest holiday in America. Thanksgiving is the second biggest. New Years is usually just spent getting drunk with your friends and perhaps watching a fireworks display, making it very similar to how we celebrate the 4th of July.

----------


## Miss_apollo7

> No contest in America... Christmas. Christmas preparation starts in early November (a little too early if you ask me) mostly with people buying things.


I completely agree, shops decorating around the end of October /beginning of November is too early....

I prefer *Christmas* over New Year's Eve I think, although it is difficult to decide as they both are celebrated differently...
I like the atmosphere of Christmas even though I am no Christian, I like giving presents and receiving presents and the whole romantic side of Christmas and getting together with family.

I also like *New Year's* as I love spending time with friends and we normally cook dinner and some of the boys spend a bit too much money on fireworks which we all have to see all night!!! And drink champagne....  :Romance:

----------


## King of Tokyo

Yup.. We already have our Christmas tree, stockings and decorations up in my house.. Heh.

----------


## CC1

It has always been a custom in my family to put up the decorations over the Thanksgiving holiday and take them down a day or two after New Years. Christmas is more important to me...the family is always close and spends lots of time together (not so much for my kids since they go to Japanese school and it is not a day off) To me, New Years day is just an excuse for a party and getting drunk. I can do that anytime!  :Poh:  

What makes me sad is that so many people feel like they must over consume just because it is Christmas! Why do people feel that they must buy so many things that they don't need?  :Doubt:

----------


## Miss_apollo7

> What makes me sad is that so many people feel like they must over consume just because it is Christmas! Why do people feel that they must buy so many things that they don't need?


Yeah, sadly for many ppl, they get stressed during Christmas because of money-spending on presents, rush for presents to every family member etc....My friend always get stressed as she feels she needs to buy expensive presents to every family member....she has a big family and 3 siblings...(I am glad that I am an only child though!!)

This is too sad, as Christmas should be something nice, cosy, and a romantic holiday.

----------


## babar-san

well, as a dj, im more fond of new years because i get to play big parties, all my friends are there, and we bring in the new year together:) very special time of year. but i do enjoy christmas, and the time i get to spend with my family, celebrating the birth of christ......

----------


## michi

Christmas carols make me  :Smiling:

----------


## Winter

When I was a child, I spentChristmas pretty much every year bedridden, as the sudden change of seasonal weather usually didnt agree with my heart very well.

Coincidently, the day of the New Year, I was always miraculously healed. 

Even though most of my memories of Christmas might involve being ill, I still enjoy it because its the only time of the year I can see my big brother. But I also equally enjoy New Years day, because it marks one more year that I'm still here.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Chrimbo!!!

----------


## Kara_Nari

This is difficult for me to answer.... I liked New Years because I could work and get more money... last year we got to drink champagne while working in the tallest building in the southern hemisphere (not really that big a deal, just sounds cool) with Fireworks coming all around us.
Christmas time, its not really a big deal to go home... the only ritual we have is giving presents (gets slacker as time goes on though), and eat fresh fruit salad for breakfast. Last Christmas my boyfriend, his friends and I arrived at my mothers house at 3am christmas morning, went to the beach drank until 6, went back to mums and slept until breakfast time... had breakfast went to the motel and slept. Not so exciting and nothing much else to do really.
So neither really hold any importance to me... BUT I Love birthdays! That to me is the most special day of the year.

----------


## Pachipro

This thread is quite old, but I'll answer anyway as a post is never too old to reply to on this forum.

Having lived the middle third of my life in Japan I would have to vote for New Years. When I was younger it was always Christmas with the relatives all coming to the house, the big dinner, the presents. It was a fantastic time.

After I moved to Japan I was shocked that the Japanese didn't celebrate Christmas. I even had to work on Christmas day most of the years as it was just another day. I really missed Christmas. 

But after a few years I really began to dig the way the Japanese celebrated New Years. The whole country closed down for like a week and everyone ate great food, drank, slept, ate and drank again, watched TV, laughed, visited relatives, visited shrines, etc. All in all it was a most festive and great time and I really looked forward to it.

Christmas went by the wayside and even today I still do not get excited about Christmas as I feel it is too commercialized and is just for kids. Besides, there is no festive atmosphere and one must go to work the following day. One day and it's all over! How boring.

These days, if we do not visit Japan, I still schedule at least 3 or 4 days off, my wife makes traditional Japanese food for the occassion and we just enjoy ourselves by having soba and sake at midnight, watching College football on TV on NY day while drinking sake and eating omochi, sushi, kamaboko, and other traditional dishes.

My vote is New Years-Japanese style  :Cheers:   :Ramen:   :Gohan:   :Drink:

----------


## Kinsao

In my family, Christmas is more of a big deal. Maybe one reason I like it best, is because my work place closes down from Christmas Day until January 2nd. So it is great, long holiday!  :Dancing:  (I have to work Christmas Eve though, bleeurgh.) So, naturally it feels more 'important'. 

For me, Christmas is the time for being with family and also visiting friends. But, I think it's sad how some people get so stressed about making big celebrations and meeting with disliked relatives. And of course, the over-commercialisation with the preparations in shops etc. starting so early (at least in England it is...) I can appreciate the religious aspect but I think it is become too materialistic in lots of ways. So now I find New Year more of 'thinking time' about past year and future year... 

New Year was always the time for big all night party with friends. Family, keep away!  :Disco: 

But for the first time this year, I have a Japanese BF, so maybe my Xmas/NY plans become somehow different... 

For important of 'spiritual' time of year, Easter wins hands down for me. It does become kind of commercialised now with all the chocolate  :Okashii:  but somehow, there isn't so much marketable about someone being tortured to death as there is about a cute little baby...

----------


## monrepo

Personally, I celebrate none of them. I guess I can't vote.

----------


## Mars Man

O.k. I'm in. Nice to hear from you monrepo ! I kind of go with the Japanese scene, I'm in for more emotion at New Years--party (at home) and family (and relatives). After having been in Japan for some time, I started loosing any emotiong towards X-mas.

----------


## miu

For me Christmas is more important... Christmas is when you are supposed to calm down and spend some time with your family. New Year is just a night out to me. The only major difference is that you have fireworks ;P

----------


## isayhello

Christmas! The food, the good spirit, the gifts, the tree, the ... lights and colors? Santa!!! *acts like a kid on christmas eve*

... New Years eve is fun because of fireworks, but only if I get to light the fuse. And I always get depressed like hell whenever I start thinking about the new year and what is to come. Feels like time has passed by without me even noticing  :Bawling:

----------


## Doc

Christmas is usually not a big deal for my family. The same goes for New Years. Every Christmas it is just me, my Mother, and my Father opening gifts, eating ham for dinner, and just watching television. For me Christmas is important because it is a time of peace and tranquility. Not only that, but my Grandfather died on Christmas back in '91. So I guess you could say it is kind of a somber holiday for me. New Years holds little value to me as it just seems to be another excuse for excess drinking, sex, and resolutions that are nothing but hollow promises anyway. Not only that, but my Grandmother died on New Years Eve as well. My Aunt's birthday is also on New Year's day. So emotionally it is like a roller coaster ride for me and my family on those two holidays. I guess that's why we really don't do much because of it.

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## Clawn

This is a tough one. On my mother's side of the family, Christmas is a big deal, and we always gather together and eat a massive homecooked meal(I can thank my redneck cousins for that one)! My father's side of the family is kind of tied between the two(the good food and family of Christmas or the fine wine and good friends of New Year's). I like Christmas because of the whole family get-together feel and the good will! I like New Year's because of the feeling of wiping the slate clean and starting a fresh, new begining.

Ultimately, though, Christmas wins out, simpley because of being able to see my family again and getting a massive helping of turkey n' taters!  :Smiling:

----------


## svenja

ummm...christmas and new year are sorta even for me...when i was little we'd celebrate st nicolas. And that was the biggest celebration coz i'd get gifts :Smiling:  with cristmas we'd have a tree and all but that was it. I voted new year though, i like fireworks :Laughing:

----------


## Minty

> Christmas! The food, the good spirit, the gifts, the tree, the ... lights and colors? Santa!!! *acts like a kid on christmas eve*
> ... New Years eve is fun because of fireworks, but only if I get to light the fuse. And I always get depressed like hell whenever I start thinking about the new year and what is to come. Feels like time has passed by without me even noticing


In Australia fireworks are not allowed, except if you work for the office that plans the city's New Year celebrations. What the Aussies do is go to watch fireworks instead of lighting the fireworks by themselves. Most Aussies would bring alcohol and make a picnic on the park while they watch fireworks and celebrating the New Year.

Going back to my story, when I was a child in Malaysia Chinese New Year was the most important holiday for us. When we moved to Australia my mother introduced Christian religions on her kids, and as a result Xmas becomes more important than Chinese New Year.

But Chinese New Year is still important. Western New year is also important to us; we would usually go out to celebrate as a family. For Xmas and Chinese New Year eves we cook ourselves but for Xmas and Chinese New Year we go out to eat. 

After I move to France, I think Xmas is the most important one, my husband buys a lot of Xmas presents for his nephews and god daughter and god son. We go to my in laws for Xmas.

The French don't eat turkeys for Xmas unlike the Americans or British. They eat wild animals like bambi, fois gras (see picture below), and smoke salmon...etc for Xmas. Xmas is basically petite meals with lots of courses, I usually ended with stomach aches during Easter, New Year or Xmas, too much rich foods in comparison with my usual diet.



I don't get to celebrate Chinese New Year here because there is nobody to celebrate it with. When I bring my husband to Australia we will bring it back because my family is there. Then we will celebrate many things, very international. :Victory:  

In New Year's eve my husband likes to feed me with glasses of champagnes then I get drunk and he likes it because he says when I am drunk I am funny and adorable!  :So cute !:   :Romance:  

For the previous New Year's Eve we got invited to his god daughter's place, we played fireworks and ate French foods. Again stomach-ache! :Bluush:  

 :Cracker:   :Dancing:   :Drink:  :87: :86: :13: :90:

----------


## Balencia

New year's eve is the mostly I like, than other events in this world. I usually celebrate my new year eve at the beach club, in a tropical island (no snow). all night party, crowded peoples, loud & very good music . until 8 morning when the party is over, I came back home.
Many crazy & crowded peoples there. I was so happy. biggest party in that place, with indoor & outdoor arenas. and of course many good DJ's
I always celebrate my New Year there, never go 2 another place cause I was afraid will be dissapointed.
I love crowded party without fall asleep, all night. specially 4 new year. I never fall asleep in New year's eve. 

in Christmas, I only eat in my favorite cafe and go 2 the church

----------


## Rastko Pocesta

I am a secular humanist, therefore Christmas has absolutely no importance to me. However, New Year is indeed very important although I am not keen on some extreme ways of celebration.

----------


## Nordsee

Of course Christmas. It's a very nice atmosphere and I associate only very positive and nice things with it. The christmas tree, the decoration, the wonderful and magical songs and films, being together with the family and more. Presents are not that important since I'm no child anymore. The best is just the whole atmosphere and a great feeling. Has no religious aspect to me, only traditional.

New Year sucks. You visit other people and get drunk, you waste money for loud and dangerous fireworks. I love beer and have nothing against getting drunk sometimes, but this is no celebration time to me.

----------


## Grubbe

It used to be Christmas, with all the traditions, good food, presents etc., even if my family was not religious. But for over 20 years now, neither of the holydays have been important to me.

----------


## skadi

Yule. New Year could be said to be a part of Yule.

----------


## atulmittal0109

I love them both. Christmas is important because it brings holidays and an excuse to meet and wish your family and friends. Christmas inspires us to leave all our sorrows and bad things behind and move on with new enthusiasm in new year. New year bring a new beginning with it. We make resolutions and wishes for new year.

----------


## LeBrok

Hi Atul. What calendar(s) are used in India in everyday life? Is there any Hindu calendar in use too?

----------


## toyomotor

Being raised in a Christian country, with the Christian culture, Christmas has always been the most important for me, but not for religious reasons. For me, Christmas is when the family comes together to enjoy each others company. There is joy in seeing wonderment in the eyes of the little children when gifts are given and pleasure in their excitement. The New Year is just another measurement of time reminding me of my own mortality and the fact that I won't see a lot more New Years.

----------


## GarryJP

We usually celebrate Christmas more than NY in our family. And there are more Christmas traditions that are observed in our family.

----------


## Jovialis

Christmas is more for extended-family gathering, and we have a large dinner, and exchange presents at midnight. Not once in my life have we ever waited until the morning to open gifts. I have a lot of cousins around my age, and when we were small someone would usually dress up as Santa Claus and hand out gifts. Christmas day, we would go to another relative's house and have another big dinner.

For New Year's, I spend the earlier part of the day with my family, and have yet another large dinner. But by 7:30 pm, I meet up with friends, and either go to a party or a night club/bar and watch the ball drop on TV. I don't live far from Time Square, but it seems way too hectic to travel to NYC for that event.

I think I like Christmas better, even though I might have more fun on New Year's.

----------


## davef

I have no urge whatsoever to be at Times Square during the ball drop bc
a) I'm not a fan of that area. Advertisements galore plus New York City is overrated to begin with. 
b) I'm not open to freezing by butt off while not being able to go anywhere else due to the crowd and listening to music I don't care about.

----------


## Salento

Happy New Year

----------


## AdeoF

Both really and why not. I spend chrismas with family and new years eve with friends somewhere in London

----------


## Messier 67

In Russia, do they celebrate New Years, then Christmas in January? Then they have their Julian Calendar New Years a week after their Julian Calendar Christmas. So they celebrate one New Year's Day and Christmas Day, with the option of celebrating an extra Christmas and an extra New Year's Day.

----------


## Boreas

Personally, Yalda/Nardugan is more important then both (21st December)

----------


## Margaret

for me Christmas is definitely more important, it's like a magical tradition and family tradition. but also I like NY as a great chance to party!! it's like everyone's B-day :))

----------


## Duarte

Happy 2021: Things can only get better

https://imgur.com/a/2qIJhG3

----------


## Salento

> Happy 2021: Things can only get better
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/2qIJhG3


thanks Duarte, Happy New Year to you too,
and to all of us that contribute to this Great Forum :)

----------


## Duarte

> thanks Duarte, Happy New Year to you too,
> and to all of us that contribute to this Great Forum :)


Thank you Salento. A Happy New Year to all  :Good Job:  :Smile:

----------


## Angela

I was never a New Year's Eve kind of person. Don't like men getting slobbery drunk around me, and it's maybe even less becoming on women, but this year I am focused more on it, hoping 2021 is better. 

Let's hope the stresses ease for all of us.

----------


## Jovialis

Happy 2021 eveyone!

----------


## italouruguayan

Happy New Year to all!

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------

